# Euer Lieblingsspiel?



## Serran (19. April 2008)

Also wie der Titel eben sagt , möchte ich wissen welches euer LieblingsPC-Offline Spiel ist... Eins wo ihr am nächten Tag auf der Arbeit oder in der Schule nur dran denken konntet , und wo ihr Nächte lang durchgezockt habt =P...

Mein Lieblings Spiel war sehr lange Diablo II... Und ist jetzt Assassin's Creed geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. April 2008)

mechwarrior 4^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Sacred 2 + Erweiterung

Woah...Das war 'ne Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (19. April 2008)

> Sacred 2 + Erweiterung
> 
> Woah...Das war 'ne Zeit biggrin.gif


Du hast damals also schon ein Spiel gespielt, dass erst dieses Jahr erscheint ?
^^


Meine favs... Diablo 2 , Warcraft 3, WoW, Sacred, Age of Empires, Alle Command and Conquer Spiele


----------



## shibi2k (19. April 2008)

so in dem zeitraum 2003-2004 sicherlich cs + wc3. ohne ende gezockt ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (19. April 2008)

Unreal. Schon an der Schwierigkeitsgrad habe ich mich Monate für Monate durch die Levels gekämpft.


Hach das waar toll als ich mit dem Raumschiff floh...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. April 2008)

singleplayer: Gothic 2

multiplayer: WarCraft 3 + WoW


----------



## Besieger (19. April 2008)

GTA 3, Shogun : Total War


----------



## Ash1983 (19. April 2008)

Command & Conquer 2: Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2008)

Auf'm Super Nintendo: Zelda III, Super Metroid, Terranigma ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassin's Creed hab ich gestern auch mal angespielt. Ziemlich geil gemacht, auch die Grafik ist mal Hammer.  Glaube wir werden uns noch öfters sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2008)

Sacred, Sacred Underworld,Serious Sam, Diablo2, LoD, Bet on Soldier,Unreal Tournament(das alte), Half life, Wc3, Solitär, Loki, Hellgate London usw.

Ja ich zock alles Querbeet^^
Aber mein Favorit ist und bleibt Sacred!


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (19. April 2008)

Caesar 3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

World Of Warcraft. Andere Spiele habe ich bisher nicht "durch die Nacht gezockt".


----------



## Saytan (19. April 2008)

Assasins Creed zurzeit,wirklich geiles spiel
Davor hab ich Oblivion gezockt.Das spiel hat so ein fun gemacht mit den ganzen Mods und so.Cds ist leier zerbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (19. April 2008)

Pokemon


----------



## Dargun (19. April 2008)

wow , diablo 1+2+addons , rtcw+etrtcw , doom3 , sacred+addon.


das waren so meine favoriten....und die ich bis heute noch leidensschaftlich gerne spiele ausser wow....dem hab ich den rücken gekehrt ^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Mmmh... Conflict: DesertStorm, WoW, Halo (XBox) und Crysis.


----------



## Ocian (19. April 2008)

ganz klar Secret of Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich nun Oldschool


----------



## Incontemtio (19. April 2008)

Civilasation 2 dann Nummer 3 und Nummer 4.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Oblovion
einfach göttlich das spiel


----------



## luXz (19. April 2008)

ganz klar gothic 1+2 nächtelang gezockt!!!^^


----------



## maggus (19. April 2008)

Diablo.

Damals hatte ich noch einen ISDN-Anschluss und aufgrund horrender Internetgebühren lieber solo die Monster verprügelt. Auch Nächte lang.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Du hast damals also schon ein Spiel gespielt, dass erst dieses Jahr erscheint ?
> ^^
> Meine favs... Diablo 2 , Warcraft 3, WoW, Sacred, Age of Empires, Alle Command and Conquer Spiele



Sorry, meinte Sacred (1) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brainwashing hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesdromus (20. April 2008)

Hm. Nächte lang durchgezockt.................?

FF7 + FF8,
Baldurs Gate
Starcraft

das sind so die klassiker wo ich Nächte lang durch gezockt hab^^

FF7 250std+ played^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

gta .. vice city .. san andreas weinachten bekommen und bis am morgen um 8 gezockt .. um 9 musst ich zu groseltern -.-^^ ich wollt nur nach hause weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich wow.. 
wc3
cd1.6
ut2003 <-- lan parTYyyy


----------



## jazz.mazz (20. April 2008)

Super Mario auffem Gamboy (ich gluab damit hat die Misere angefangen)
Monkey Island
Sacred
und jetzt nicht schlagen bitte Die Sims 2
danach kam nur noch WoW ^^


----------



## Ollav (20. April 2008)

Das Spiel das mich 4 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet hat .... DAoC
Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Tage wo ich um 5 Uhr Früh aufgestanden bin nur um noch 3 Stunden vor der Arbeit Dias farmen zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefolgt von ein paar Classikern:

- Transport Tycoon Deluxe
- MechCommander


----------



## Sam1202 (22. April 2008)

naja WoW halt (mittlerweile aber nimmer nächte lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und etwas das immer geht:

Die Sims  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2008)

damals, vor gut 15 Jahren(?), hab ich nächtelang Tomb Raider auf PS 1 gezockt...

in jüngster Vergangenheit(vor wow), also in den letzten Jahren, hab ich alle Teile von Call of Duty durchgespielt,aber nicht so extrem wie Tomb Raider oder wow...

genauso hab ich alle Command&Conquer-Variationen durch und alle Teile von Panzergeneral ausgiebig durchgespielt
ausserdem die Siedler, Diabolo und Stronghold
also seit meiner Jugend alle Arten der Kriegsführung...


----------



## -PuRity- (22. April 2008)

Phase 1: Zelda, Terranigma, Secret of Mana etc. für SNES. Damals immer in der Nacht ins Wohnzimmer meiner Eltern geschlichen.

Phase 2: Da kam dann der PC. *Silver* hab ich irre oft durchgespielt, hoffe das kennt noch einer! Zuvor noch Siedler 2, Battle Isle usw. Und später dann Starcraft, Panzer General 3D und später Warcraft 3.

Phase 3: Die Welt der MMORPG's halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ragnarok Online, jetzt WoW. Spiele aber derzeit noch gern UT3 und C&C Generals. Ausserdem hab ich vor ein paar Tagen wieder das SNES ausm Speicher geholt und Terranigma angefangen <3<3<3.

Hm, absolutes Lieblingsspiel is schwer... würde sagen im RP-Genre *Terranigma* und Echtzeit-Strategie Starcraft... oder doch WC3?.. Nee Starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

puh, also auf dem Super Nintendo: Zelda, Terranigma, Time, Secret of Evermore, Secret of Mana

N64: Mario Kart, Smash Bros., Zelda

Wii: Zelda

PC: ab Siedler 3 jeden Teil, Gothic 1 + 2, Ragnarok, WoW


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

Warcraft 3 und Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um  Mittelerde 2^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

secret of evermore
komplett mehrmals durchgespielt, alels gehabt, guide geschrieben usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Als erstes natürlich Pokemon,ist ja klar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann noch diverse Playstation 1+2 Spiele und Spiele auf anderen Konsolen.
Das erste PC-Spiel was ich richtig hart gezockt habe war Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic :-)


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

*Secret of Mana/Evermore und Terranigma - da kommt bis heute nichts ran
*Diablo2 - Hack'n'Slay Spitzenreiter
*Gothic-Reihe - ohne Worte, genial
*ZeldaReihe - mit der Krönung 'Ocarina of Time'
*Super Mario - Tja. Der beliebteste Klempner *g*
*neue Spiele ala Crysis, FarCry - Grafik überzeugend und die KI spitze
*Meetroid!! - Blondine im Weltall *g*

Ich denke die SNES spiele gehören wirklich zu meinen Lieblingsspielen. Haben einfach das gewisse Etwas


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich denke die SNES spiele gehören wirklich zu meinen Lieblingsspielen. Haben einfach das gewisse Etwas


Jup, keine Spiele der späteren Generationen kamen auch nur annähernd an diese Spiele ran.


----------



## hdro player (22. April 2008)

Gothic gothic gothic und noma gothic (und natürlich hdro )

Habe alle 3teil und das add on von gothic tage und nächte lange gespielt kam net mehr weg von pc das war schon hart damals


----------



## Tahult (22. April 2008)

Baphomets Fluch 1-4
Runaway 1+2 (ha, was hab ich bei den beiden Teilen gelacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dungeon Siege
Sacred
WoW


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Baphomets Fluch 1-4



Mit die dümmsten (und einfachsten) Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## Theroas (22. April 2008)

Vampire 2 - Bloodlines


@Incontemtio: Spielname posten, selbstgefällige Kommentare stecken lassen


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2008)

Ich würde gern mitmachen, aber es sind eindeutig zuviele - fragt einfach mal die User im Screenshot Ratespiel-Thread *g*


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> @Incontemtio: Spielname posten, selbstgefällige Kommentare stecken lassen



Hättest du den Thread in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen, hättest du bemerken müssen, dass der 19 Post von mir stammt. 

Hier der Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=505232

_Lesen, denken, posten ... _


----------



## Tahult (22. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Hättest du den Thread in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen, hättest du bemerken müssen, dass der 19 Post von mir stammt.
> 
> Hier der Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=505232
> 
> _Lesen, denken, posten ... _


Hmm, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass du (als Erster und Einziger) die Spiele anderer User geflamed hast. Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand über deine Spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Guckst du hier! #38


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass du (als Erster und Einziger) die Spiele anderer User geflamet hast.



Seit wann ist es verboten hier seine Meinung zu den (Lieblings-)Spielen anderer abzugeben? Ich habe sie nicht "geflamt" ich sagte nur das ich die "Baphomets Fluch"-Reihe einfach (was nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss) und langweilig (was mein subjektives Empfinden ist). Damit wollte ich dein nicht oder deine Spiele nicht "runter machen" sondern einfach nur sagen was ich von ihnen halte. 



Tahult schrieb:


> Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand über deine Spiele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schon gesagt habe ich mich nicht "beschwert" sondern nur meinen Meinung kund getan. Das kann jeder anderer gerne auch mit meinen Spielen machen.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nicht "geflamt" ich sagte nur das ich die "Baphomets Fluch"-Reihe einfach (was nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss) und langweilig (was mein subjektives Empfinden ist).



Seh ich auch so. Ich schätze aber, das sich der Poster, auf dessen Beitrag du dich bezogen hast mit der Verwendung des Wortes "dümmste" irrtümlich angesprochen gefühlt hat, also annahm das er ebenfalls der Einschätzung des Spiels entspricht. Manchmal sind geschriebene Worte irgendwie nicht sehr eindeutig. .. wie sagte Egon (Spengler - Ghostbusters 1) "Gedrucktes ist tot". *g*


----------



## Tan (23. April 2008)

mhhh.... siedler 2 (ja, das alte..) , dawn of war winter assault, Trackmania Sunrise, Mediaval Total War (der erste Teil!), Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot, Rollercoaster Tycoon (wieder erster Teil), The I of the Dragon, sid Meiers´Pirates und G-Nome (haha, uralt games ftw!)


----------



## Ematra (23. April 2008)

The great Giana Sisters (C 64)
Ghostbusters (C 64)
Last Ninja (C 64)
Last Ninja II (C 64)
Pirates (C 64)
Sterne wie Staub (C 64)
The Bards Tale 1 (C 64)
The Bards Tale 2 (C 64)
The Bards Tale 3 (C 64)
Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge (Amiga)
Bandit Kings of Ancient China (Amiga)
Dynablaster (Amiga)
Warlords (Amiga)
Alpha Centauri
Birth of the Federation
Civilization II
Civilization IV
Heroes of Might and Magic (alle Teile, vor allem Teil 3)
Master of Orion II
Might and Magic IV+V (World of Xeen)
Siedler 2
Starflight
Starflight II
Star Control
sämtliche Lucasfilm/Lucas Arts Adventures (Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle, Zak McKraken, Monkey Island 1-4, Loom, The Dig etc. pp.)

Um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Shadlight (23. April 2008)

Gta fast alle teile und dann Fifa06 whhhooo ^^


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

the legend of zelda sogut wie alle teile^^


----------



## Incontemtio (23. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Alpha Centauri



Wie die ganze Civilasation-Reihe hat mir auch Alpha Centauri anfangs viel Spaß gemacht, aber irgendwann bestand das Spiel nur noch daraus, dass man gewartet hat bis alle Psychovieren angegriffen hatten. Nachdem ich zeitweilig fast eine viertel Stunde warten musste war mir das irgendwann zu blöd.


----------



## ^Mike.S (23. April 2008)

Bei mir warens auch zuviele.

Aber meine Favoriten waren das erste Splinter Cell, Enclave, Oblivion, gerade Assassin's Creed, ein großteil der Command & Conquer-Spiele, dann noch Crysis und die ganzen Call of Duty-Dinger. Das waren so Spiele bei denen ich einfach nicht ins Bett gehen wollte...

Leider bin ich mit Assassin's Creed durch, ich hab extra jede verkackte Nebenmission gemacht und jeden noch so unwichtigen Eagel Point erklommen aber ich war nach 8 Stunden durch, zu wenig für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Haggelo (23. April 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Also wie der Titel eben sagt , möchte ich wissen welches euer LieblingsPC-Offline Spiel ist... Eins wo ihr am nächten Tag auf der Arbeit oder in der Schule nur dran denken konntet , und wo ihr Nächte lang durchgezockt habt =P...
> 
> Mein Lieblings Spiel war sehr lange Diablo II... Und ist jetzt Assassin's Creed geworden
> 
> ...




ja , diablo 2


----------



## Ematra (24. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wie die ganze Civilasation-Reihe hat mir auch Alpha Centauri anfangs viel Spaß gemacht, aber irgendwann bestand das Spiel nur noch daraus, dass man gewartet hat bis alle Psychovieren angegriffen hatten. Nachdem ich zeitweilig fast eine viertel Stunde warten musste war mir das irgendwann zu blöd.




Psychovirenangriffe? Wenn man einen massiven Denkfehler bei der Konzeption des Spiels durchschaut hatte, ging es noch viel einfacher...

Man bietet dem Gegner an, seine Stadt XYZ zu kaufen. Der sagt: Klar, gib mir 2.500 Energieeinheiten und wir sind quitt.
Du sagst Dir, ne, das ist mir zu teuer. Also nimmst Du eine Siedlereinheit und gründest irgendwo eine neue Stadt, die nunmehr 1 Einheit Einwohner, keine Verteidigung und kein Gebäude hat.
Du gehst wieder zum Gegner und sagst ihm: "Ich habe hier die neu gegründete Siedlung Pillepalle. Gibst Du mir dafür Deine Stadt XYZ?"
Der Gegner sagt: Jo, strategischer Vorteil, ich dann ne Stadt direkt in Deinem Gebiet, den Tausch machen wir doch."
Du gehst wieder zum Gegner: "Sag mal, Du hast doch da diese neu gegründete Stadt Pillepalle direkt neben meinem Gebiet. Willst Du mir die nicht verkaufen?"
Sagt der Gegner: Klar. Die hat keine Gebäude und keine Verteidigung, ist also nicht viel wert. Gib mir 99 Energie und wir sind quitt."

Auf diese Weise konnte man für wenig Energie ganze Zivilisationen aufkaufen.


----------



## Eisfieber (27. April 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Phase 2: Da kam dann der PC. *Silver* hab ich irre oft durchgespielt, hoffe das kennt noch einer! Zuvor




au ja das warenzeiten^^



najo cs, wow, sacred, spellforce, oblivion X3 und viele mehr^^


----------



## Destilatus (27. April 2008)

HalfLife2 ich fande es sowas von genial, bis heute noch.


----------



## Hubautz (28. April 2008)

Nächtelang durchgezockt? Wing Commander. Nicht 2 oder 3 oder Prophecy, nein das erste. Das hat mich damals ein gutes Stück RL gekostet. Ich weiß heute noch einige der Antworten auf die Login-Fragen.


----------



## Eikos (28. April 2008)

ganz klar final fantasy VIII und GTA Vice City....ohne ende und durch GTA hat meine Playstation 2 dann auch irgendwann den geist aufgegeben -.-


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2008)

Ganz klar Civilization 2.

Kein Spiel hab ich öfter durchgespielt. Oft auch am Stück.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

The LEgend of Zelda (=


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

wc3


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (1. Mai 2008)

CoD4 ^^

das is das geilste


----------



## Nevad (1. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die letzten Tage ein richtig gutes Spiel für mich wiederentdeckt,das ich schon mit gut 6 Jahren auf dem Super Nintendo gezockt habe.Leider geht mein Nintendo nicht mehr :-( Aber ein hoch auf die Emulatoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

Alleine die Hintergrundmusik ist schon der Hammer,die hab ich richtig vermisst^^


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (1. Mai 2008)

Bestes game...
Also auf ps2 wars..nfsu2<---hamma game, zock ich immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *geiles auto*

Sonst aufn PC wars Diablo2^^ und halt WoW

Diablo2 hab ich nicht mehr...*meine assa heul*


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

Bestes Game forever FF7 ps one


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

im moment css und mal wieder doom3 ausgepackt ^^


----------



## BalianTorres (2. Mai 2008)

F-Zero auf der geilsten Konsole der Welt: dem SNES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (2. Mai 2008)

Star Wars Knights of the old Republic... Geiles offline Rpg nur zu entpfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sonst noch WoW was sont ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2008)

Command & Conquer die Stunde Null


----------



## Art-Blast (2. Mai 2008)

Sacred,SAcred Underworld


----------



## Dargrimm (2. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mitmachen, aber es sind eindeutig zuviele - fragt einfach mal die User im Screenshot Ratespiel-Thread *g*




Dasselbe bei mir :=)

Civilization 1, Syndicate, X-Wing, Maniac Mansion........ich glaube ich könnte hier mehrere hundert aufzählen und hätte nur meine Favoriten abgedeckt.

Ich darf nichtmal dran denken, wenn ich die Spiele alle rauskrame - oh mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FLoZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (3. Mai 2008)

Halo 3. Nächtelang durchgezockt, ob im Koop-Modus mit 3 Kumpels oder alleine auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Den Multiplayer spiele ich jetzt noch wie verrückt. Spiele noch ganz viele andere Games, aber Halo 3 ist mein zu Hause, da komm ich früher oder später immer wieder drauf zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst hab ich noch ganz viele Lieblingsspiele. Auf der PS2 am liebsten MGS 1, auf meinen Mac Diablo 2/Warcraft 3, mit der Wii spiele ich gerne Metroid Prime : Corruption und auf der 360 noch Mass Effect, CoD 4, GTA 4 und Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Devilexe (3. Mai 2008)

Aaaaalso

Gta 3, Gta Vice City, Gta San Andreas, Rome Total War, WoW natürlich, Halo, Wolfenstein Enemy Terretory, jo des warn soziemlich die dinger die man nachts gut zocken kann


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2008)

Als eingefleischter Skater kann ich einfach nicht die Finger von Tonys Reihe lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (3. Mai 2008)

Mehr Klassiker als ich zählen kann, allerdings wenn ich das Letzte Jahr betrachte habe ich für drei Spiel immer mal wieder gerne ein Stündchen Schlaf geopfert:

Portal

Penumbra: Overture 
und danach
Penumbra: Black Plague


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Penumbra: Black Plague



Den ersten Teil hab ich nicht gespielt, aber der zweite war echt genial gemacht.


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Noch eine Ergänzung:
Wolfenstein - Return to Castle (US)

Gestern Nacht gezockt, endgeiles Spiel!


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (4. Mai 2008)

Gta San Andreas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wirklich ewig gespielt habe ich Siedler 2, KKND 2: Krossfire, Diablo 2, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 und Ultima IX: Ascension.
Von den neueren Spielen habe ich sehr viel Zeit mit Oblivion verbracht.
Alles großartige Spiele. :]

Multiplayer-Games wären dann noch:
Unreal Tournament (Classic), Quake 3 Arena, Elite Force und HDRO.


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Mein Absolutes lieblingsspiel war Breath of Fire 3, für die PS1.

Ich hab das Spiel wirklich dutzende male durchgezockt, und find die story immernoch genial... Wenn die CD von dem Spiel nicht im Arsch wäre würd ich jetz wieder anfangen zu zocken >.<


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Das einzige was auf meinem alten '95er Computer funkte: Die Siedler II und noch son andres mit Rittern.^^


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2008)

alle Zelda teile Terranigma secreat of Mana 1 und 2 (ach das waren noch zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Zelda 1  auf snes (omg wie lang ich gebraucht hab bis ich endlich alle dungeons gefunden hab)
Super Smash brouders (normal und Meele) dafür hab ich lange gebraucht bis ich alle spielfelder plus bonus felder hatte

und was gab es da noch hmmm...
AH genau evermore (mti den zeitreisen auf super nintendo)


----------



## Wuzilla (5. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> The great Giana Sisters (C 64)
> Ghostbusters (C 64)
> Last Ninja (C 64)
> Last Ninja II (C 64)
> ...



Dem kann ich mich praktisch komplett anschliessen.
Die Wing Commander Reihe gehört aber unbedingt noch dazu.


----------



## Mamasus (5. Mai 2008)

also meine Favoriten sind Fable und einfach so als Strategie und Wuselspiel rome total war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe ganz klar kein Spiel öfter gespielt als Final Fantasy 7, sogar öfter und länger als WoW ^^


----------



## Gromthar (5. Mai 2008)

Diese ganzen alten Lucas Arts Point&Klick Advanture habe ich geliebt und mehr als nur oft durchgespielt.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Mai 2008)

Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot
FIFA 98
Destruction Derby 2
Descent
Hover
Need For Speed 2 SE
Need For Speed Porsche
Colin McRae Rally
Colin McRae Rally 2.0
Colin McRae Rally 04 (noch immer)
Battlefield 1942 (noch immer)
und natürlich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

ganz klar: 

die siedler 3 und age of empires 2

immo isses eher css was ich durch zocken XD

(ich sag nur das niveau spiele die man spielt sinkt mit wachsendem alter)


----------



## rEdiC (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Noch eine Ergänzung:*Return to Castle Wolfenstein* (US)
> 
> Gestern Nacht gezockt, endgeiles Spiel!



/fixed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

phu ich hab im laufe der jahre viele spiele gespielt und ich fand sie alle gut

PC:
Die Guten:
-Gothic 1 & 2 (nicht das 3te das muss ich erst noch durchspielen)
-Need for Speed U2 & Most Wanted
-Dungeon Siege 1 & 2 + Erweiterung
-Halo 1
-Spellforce
-UT (alle teile)
-C & C (auch alle teile geil (nur die 3 neuesten hab ich nicht da ich finde es etwas ausgelutscht wirkt)
-Siege of Avalon (alle Teile)
-WoW
-Warcraft 3
-Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (das war der beste Teil)
-Aqua Nox 1 &2
-Diablo 2
-Battlefiel 2
-Call of Duty (ka welcher Teil das war)
-Metal of Honor (da gibts ja viele Teile alle sehr schön)
-Desperados
-Comandos 1 & 2
-Splinter Cell 1
-Der Herr der Ringe 1
-KKND (hab ich nie durchgespielt war aber immer saugeil) 1 & 2
-GunMetal
-Die Siedler Gold Edition (mit den Amazonen ne feine Sache)
-Jedi Academie
-Kinghts of the old Republic
-The Mafia (beim Namen bin ich mir nicht sicher *g*)
-Silver
-Outcast
-Popolus
-Tomb Raider (jaja ich liebe Lara)
-Jazz Jack Rabitt!!
-Neverwinter Nights (das war schwer zu kapieren aber danach wars geil^^)


Die Schlechten:
-Hellgate London (naja das wurde ja gehyped aber war wohl nix nä)
-CS (ich habs lange Zeit gespielt aber vom Hocker hats mich nie gerissen auch wenn ichs immer wieder gerne spiele)
-Crysis (die Gegner Ki war einfach zu schlecht)
-Indiana Jones (tja da waren alle Teile schlecht)
-Wolfenstein (ich hasse es weil es einfach ZU übertrieben brutal ist)
-Divine Divinity

PS2: (hab ich erst seit kurzem also bitte nachsicht)
Die Guten:
-Devil May Cry 3
-FF (alle teile)
-God of War 1 & 2
-UT Classic

Die Schlechten:
-Autobahnraser

Auf dem Gameboy fang ich besser erst gar nicht an da ich eig mir alles geliehen habe und durchgespielt!
Und den Gamecup hab ihc seit ner Woche und auch nur 3 Spiele und da alle schlecht


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -Indiana Jones (tja da waren alle Teile schlecht)



Blasphemie!!!!!!
Die Kraft Jesu Christi bezwingt dich!
Die Kraft Jesu Christi bezwingt dich!

Fate of Atlantis ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

is ja gut ich habs nur einfach nie gecheckt das spiel

ALSO ES IST NICHT SCHLECHT ABER ICH WAR ZU BLÖD SO


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> phu ich hab im laufe der jahre viele spiele gespielt und ich fand sie alle gut
> 
> PC:
> Die Guten:
> ...



du meinst Need for Speed Most Wanted

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> du meinst Need for Speed Most Wanted
> 
> Gruß Oro/Josh


danke^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2008)

np xD


----------



## Endofhope (17. Juni 2008)

ganz klar Sachen wie Terranigma,Chrono Trigger, Secret of Evermore & Mana, Zelda(alle Teile....besonders Twilight Princes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ......Legend of Dragoon, Medieval2, Super Metroid+Metroid Prime, Kingdom Hearts 1+2  

PC: Fable, Diablo II, Divine Divinity, Blade&Sword, WC3, und Spellforce

last but not least Final Fantasy 7-10



zu den schlechten muß aber auch noch was gesagt werden.....Baldurs Gate 1+2 und Neverwinter Nights 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


greetz End


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Endofhope schrieb:


> ganz klar Sachen wie Terranigma,Chrono Trigger, Secret of Evermore & Mana, Zelda(alle Teile....besonders Twilight Princes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


argh Divine Divinity soll gut sein aber Neverwinter Nights 1 soll dann schlecht sein Oo wtf?


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2008)

Das wär wohl Final Fantasy 7 9 10^^ Zelda Ocarina of Time und Secret of Mana


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

Tremulous!


www.tremulous.net


alles kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (17. Juni 2008)

Nabend allerseits!

So, dann will ich auch ma pro.... ähh ich meine, meinen Senf dazu geben.

Warhammer 40k - Dawn of War (+ die Erweiterungen) (Pc)
Sam&Max - Season One (Pc)
Sam&Max - Hit the Road (Pc)
Maniac Mansion 1 (NES)
Maniac Mansion 2 - Day of the Tentakle (Pc)
Monkey Island 1 und 2 (Pc)
God of War 1 und 2 (PS2)
Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (PS2)
Overclocked (Pc)
Jade Empire (Xbox)
Fable (Xbox)
Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republik 1 und 2 (Pc)
Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 (Pc)
Neverwinter Nights 1 und 2 (Pc)
Planescap - Tornment (Pc)
Onimusha 1 bis 3 (PS2) Sehr schönes Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gungrave (PS2)
Devil May Cry 1 und 3 (PS2)
Diablo 1 + Hellfire und 2 + Lord of Destruction (Pc)
Final Fantasy 7 (PS) und 9 (PS2) Die anderen Teile hab ich bis dato nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knights of the Round (SNES) Super altes Jump&Run aber macht immer noch fun xD


So, ich glaub das reicht erstma. Gibt zwar noch einige aber des wird ma sonst echt zu viel hier mit Nostalgie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> So, ich glaub das reicht erstma. Gibt zwar noch einige aber des wird ma sonst echt zu viel hier mit Nostalgie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nostalgie ist gut los her damit!


----------



## gaius kamui (17. Juni 2008)

Wieder mal ^^ Day of the tentacle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (18. Juni 2008)

zwar nicht unbedingt lieblingsspiel .. aber es gibt ein Spiel was ich durchgespielt habe ohne Pause (kein PC ausschalten und kein Afk .. kein schlafen) .. essen und wc nat. schon .. Need for Speed: Carbon .. Karriere auf 100% .. aber net alle Herausforderungen .. aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst mein Lieblingsspiel war lange Zeit Call of Duty ... war ich auch in nem Clan damals .. richtig gut .. dann mit Battlefield 2 angefangen .. war auch grossartig ... nebenbei immer Counter-Strike: Source .. in dem ich immer besser wurde und zum Schluss auch EAS gezockt habe ... und dann ... bin ich zu WoW über-getreten und spiele seit mitte 06 wow

das geilste is:

habe seit mitte 06 kein css mehr gezockt .. vor ner woche etwa zum ersten mal wieder .. des sind 2 jahre ...

zocke auf nem fun-server .. nach nichtmal 10 minuten sagten leute ich bin aimbot-user und hatte nen voteban am arsch ...^^


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

TOU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tunnels of the Underworld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein freegame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestes spiel der welt... stundenlang mit meinem freund gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Super Mario aufm NES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

SNES : Finaly Fantasy 2 + 3 , Super Mario 

PS1: Final Fantasy 7

PS2 : Final Fantasy 10 + 12 ,  We Love katamari ! ,Tekken5

PS3:  Gran Tourismo 5 ( Prolouge ) , Devil May Cry 4 , Turok 4 , Der Pate : Die Don Edition , Assasins Creed ( Wobei ich 16 std Spielzeit für ein PS3 spiel voll arm finde , in einer nacht durchgezockt -_- , da waren die Spiele aufm Snes ja besser =P )

Ausserdem kommende Spiele die ich Nächtelang durchzocken werde auf der PS3 : Tekken6 und Final Fantasy 13

PC : Wc3 , WoW


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juni 2008)

Nes: Clu Clu Land
SNES: Lufia
PS2: Dynasty Warriors 2
XBOX: Halo 1 (Coop)
PS3: The Darkness / Army of Two
PC: WoW / Call of Duty 1 (v1.0) / CSS


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

Rise of Nations
Empire Earth
Industrie Gigant 2 (kurz bevor ich die 100 mio im Jahr geschafft hatte schlug das spiel zu und ich hatte plötzlich nur noch 60 mio im jahr aber 90 mio kosten ^^)

ich weiß es sind nicht die hammer Spiele aber mir liegen diese Aufbau-Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

online games sind es nur 2 gewesen: Ogame und WoW ^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich habe früher echt gerne Sacred 1 gespielt.
das war noch echt super


----------



## pandak1n (18. Juni 2008)

Hmmmm...

Als ich meinen ersten PC hatte, wars Duke Nukem 3D. Da hab ich damals sogar meine Eltern dazu gebracht, dass ich für die Sommerferien den PC mit ins Ferienhaus nehmen durfte.

Danach und ich denke das kann ich bis und mit heute so stehen lassen, wurde es Max Payne. Ich hab nach dem 20. Mal aufgehört mitzuzählen, wie oft ich es durchgespielt habe.

Meine Hoffnungen ruhen nun auf Alan Wake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rollenspiele, abgesehen von NWN, hab ich eher auf der Konsole gespielt (Zelda und FF).


----------



## Riou (18. Juni 2008)

hiho , 

Assasins Creed , cs , Diablo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (18. Juni 2008)

maniac manson / boulderdash 

age of empire

recoil / ureal

gothic 1+2


----------



## Sinizae (18. Juni 2008)

Mein Lieblingsspiel... hmm... hmm... eigentlich gibt es da nicht nur eins ^^ Ich mein klar zählt WoW dazu, aber an offline Games... hmm...

Heroes of Might and Magic III

Würde ich definitiv dazuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines meiner ersten Games....


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Final Fantasy-Reihe ganz gerne. Damit hab ich mich durchaus auch schon mal nächtelang beschäftigt, weil die Story (meistens) ziemlich fesselnd ist. Ansonsten definitiv Zelda: Ocarina Of Time und Bioshock. Meine persönlichen Favs variieren aber generell öfters.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

von den Alten? 
Anstoss 2 Gold Edition, und jedesmal wenn das Spiel hängen geblieben ist hab ich einmal kräfig gegen den PC schlagen müssen damits weitergeht ^^

Achja damals war ich 14 oder so ^^ Gott ist das lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von den neuen Civilization 3, gut der 4er auch aber das 3er hab ich über ein Jahr regelmäßig gespielt.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Juni 2008)

den Thread gibts doch 2Mal oder???

Auch hier ist das beste Spiel ever ist definitiv Warcraft 3 TFT ...
ein perfektes Balancing zwischen den 4 Völkern und schier unendliche taktische Möglichkeiten. 
Das Spiel hat mir mit tollen Costum Maps und seiner Rohform schon über 5 Jahre Spielspass gebracht!


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Solitähääääär! XD


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Nostalgie ist gut los her damit!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay

Wizardry 7 - Crusader of the dark Savant (Pc)
Lemmings (Pc)
Worms 1 und 2 (Pc)
Bubble Bobble (Playstation)
Eye of the Beholder (Pc)
Zack McKraken (Pc)
Goblins 1 bis 3 (Pc)
Legend of Kirandya - Hand of Fate (Pc)
Sonic the Hedgehog 1 bis 3 (Sega)
Shinobi (Sega)
Heros of Might&Magic 1 (Pc)

Mein Gehirn lässt mich grad im Stich xD



> Solitähääääär! XD



Ich muss bei dem Titel immer an die Tetrisumsetzung für den Sega Megadrive denken *schwärm*


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 ohne wenn und aber, nichts geht über die Emotionen in einem Spiel !


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Rise & Fall


----------



## Rodney (18. Juni 2008)

Ohne jeden Zweifel

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2


----------



## Tan (18. Juni 2008)

grad eben durchgezockt: Prey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas von God Mode bei diesem Spiel..... Aliens abknallen und wenn man stirbt, einfach wiederbeleben....


----------



## Besieger (19. Juni 2008)

zur zeit un früher Vietcong. Allein die Atmosphäre und die Story. Besser kann man den Vietnamkrieg mit seinen 2 Seiten nicht darstellen.


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

eindeutig GTA wenn man alle Teile zusammen nimmt, GTA hab ich soooo viel gespielt

Oder die Elder Scrolls Reihe, hervorzuheben is Morrowind, noch mehr gezockt als Oblivion, auch ewige Tage und Nächte

Aber nie zu vergessen, wenn man hier alle Teile zusammen nimmt, dann hab ich das sicher 90% meines Lebens gespielt xD

PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 1,2,3,4,5,6,2008

ALLE Teile, exzessiv, Stundenlang, als ich kleiner war viel mehr als Heute, Tag und Nacht.

Das einzige was ich länger gespielt hab war WoW, aber da das kein Offline Spiel ist, hats hier nichts verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Tales of Eternia für die PSP habe ich auch nächtelang gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich schon auf Tales of Vesperia für die Xbox 360. Währenddessen vertreib ich mir die Zeit mit Lost Odyssey, <3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Black&White und Severance waren mit die Spiele die mich am meisten, längsten, intensivsten vor den Bildschirm gefesselt haben. Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich noch in die 8/9/10te Klasse ging und Schule so viel Bedeutung hatte wie die Frage ob es zum Mittagessen Reis oder Nudeln gibt Oo


----------



## sirenia (23. Juni 2008)

Oh  das waren so einige in laufe der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NES: Mario 1 und 3 ,  Dr. Mario , Snake  

Mega Drive/ Snes : Sonic,  Zombies ,  Zelda , Super Mario , Mario kart , F - Zero, 

Ps1; Final Fantasy 7 bis 9 , Metal Gear Solid ,Resident Evil 1,2,3 ,Syphon Filter 2 und 3.

Ps2/xbox: Ninja Guilden , Beyond Good & Evil . Halo , GTA san andreas . Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

PC: naja WoW^^ . davor ; Unreal , Half Life . Warhammer Dark Omen .


Naja da gabs noch viele mehr aber diese spielen hab ich auch  auch ma ne nacht duchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (24. Juni 2008)

Morrowind ^^

Stundenlang...

Is übrigens Meiner meinung nach auch besser als Oblivion

Und ganz Früher FF IX bis dann in CD 2 nen Hänger war. Was hab ich mich aufgeregt xD


----------



## Skrolk (24. Juni 2008)

hmm.....wenn es darum geht, was ich am meisten gespielt habe.....Diablo 2 ! <_< ...knapp vor WoW^^
Ansonsten:
Baldur's Gate 1&2, Neverwinter Nights2, Gothic 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (24. Juni 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Phase 1: Zelda, Terranigma, Secret of Mana etc. für SNES. Damals immer in der Nacht ins Wohnzimmer meiner Eltern geschlichen.
> 
> Phase 2: Da kam dann der PC. *Silver* hab ich irre oft durchgespielt, hoffe das kennt noch einer! Zuvor noch Siedler 2, Battle Isle usw. Und später dann Starcraft, Panzer General 3D und später Warcraft 3.
> 
> ...






Ja Silver kenne ich auch noch hab ich damals mit nem Kumpel übelst lange gezockt. Und Outcast kennt das noch jemand? Ja und WC3 habe ich lange gespielt


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

wc3 battlenet war so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis dann mein acc irgendwie nimmer ging und das tool immer updates holen wollte <-.-> (nein das ist eines der games die ich gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wobei das auch nicht schlimm war da ich als das eintraf schon am wow zocken war^^

ahja als kleines kind (schon ne weile her XD) fand ich spyro cool ... knuddeldrache *g* war neben mortal combat und tekken eines meiner ersten games (ja tolle vermischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 knuddeldrache + hack'n'slay killing mortal combat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) FATALITY !! FINISH HIM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

Gut finde ich Counterstrike und Source und natürlich WoW!!!
Ich spiele auch GTA, so brutal ist es ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Morrowind
Sacred UW
(WoW)
Wc3


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Phase 1: Zelda, Terranigma, Secret of Mana etc. für SNES. Damals immer in der Nacht ins Wohnzimmer meiner Eltern geschlichen.
> 
> Hm, absolutes Lieblingsspiel is schwer... würde sagen im RP-Genre *Terranigma* und Echtzeit-Strategie Starcraft... oder doch WC3?.. Nee Starcraft
> 
> ...




Lol , /sign zu phase 1 !

Das kenne ich sowas von ! Wobei , mein dad hat  mir auch mal nächte durchgezockt ! Der ist auch übelster RPG fan (was mich geprägt hat! ) und hat mit mir damals alles RPGs von ihm ( Auf englisch , da er Engländer ist ) gezoggt ^^

Terranigma war zum Glück auf Deutsvh , sodass ich das als 9 Jähriger auch verstehen Konte! ^^


----------



## Shalor (24. Juni 2008)

God of war rockt & Medal of honor


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

jup gow ist cool aber geht halt nid soo lange .. ging 2 tage bis ich es durchhatte (unter der woche XD)


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

Pokemon und Zelda^^


----------



## Bröselmonster (23. Februar 2009)

Vor Paar Jahren Zelda

und heute Assassins Creed man scheiße das geilste spiel der welt hammer story gute grafik super kampfmodus und des ganz bewegen über die gebäude kletter etc


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jup gow ist cool aber geht halt nid soo lange .. ging 2 tage bis ich es durchhatte (unter der woche XD)


oder 1ne Nacht mit Kumpels und jeder will bloß schnetzeln hach wie geil


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Zählt WoW hier als Antwort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Legend of Zelda-Teile  habe ich alle immer Nächte lang durchgezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (25. Februar 2009)

Die Prince of Persia Reihe


----------



## Aromat05 (25. Februar 2009)

ab heute an Killzone 2


----------



## Jokkerino (25. Februar 2009)

Am längsten habe ich mich immer mit Rollenspielen befasst, da ich egoshooter immer in 4stunden durchgespielt habe.
Momentan spiele ich auch meiner xbox360 Mirror´s Edge, während ich auf den Raid warte^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (10. März 2009)

Call of Duty 4 ... habs in den Sommerferien durchgezogt... das war irgentwie auch komisch da sitz ich nächtelang am Rechner... jage böse Russen und Araber... aber die Enden der Kampanien haben mich dan echt eiskalt erwischt (ist nur ein Spiel aber so...so halt war das noch nie)


----------

